# ODB-II connector? (also clearance for same & example)



## 17.0880074906351 (Oct 16, 2016)

** Does anyone know if the Tesla Model 3 is due to have an ODB-II connector or not? **

For some time now, people have been making various things OTHER THAN a diagnostic tool that can connect to the ODB plug. I happen to be a customer of T-Mobile; they've just released one such gadget that plugs into the ODB-II connector.

I recently read an interesting web-article at this URL:
T-Mobile SyncUp Drive can create a Wi-Fi hotspot in your car and analyze vehicle diagnostics 
It sounds intriguing to me, for both the here and now as well as the future.

So, here comes the obvious follow-up question:

** _IF_ there is an ODB-II connector, will it be located in an unobtrusive location, such that the above mentioned "T-Mobile SyncUp Drive" can be plugged in, and NOT in the way when someone is driving? **

17.088


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

the S and X have one - I believe it's required on all cars sold in the US, even if the original intent of it is pointless in a Tesla.

People will often use it to power dashcams.


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

Actually... it depends on what you're trying to get out of the car...

Tesla S and X have OBD ports... but (on the S and Roadster AP for sure, not sure about X) the actual diagnostic information and the like is communicated through a Tesla Proprietary cable...

I'll update bread with pictures. Or you can look at one of my previous posts on MyEV (Model S, Roadster) to see what it looks like, it's basically the port that the MyEV connects to for the actual diag port...


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

17.088 ^2 said:


> ** Does anyone know if the Tesla Model 3 is due to have an ODB-II connector or not? **
> 
> For some time now, people have been making various things OTHER THAN a diagnostic tool that can connect to the ODB plug. I happen to be a customer of T-Mobile; they've just released one such gadget that plugs into the ODB-II connector.
> 
> ...


On Board Diagnostics is OBD.


----------



## Charlie W (Apr 23, 2016)

@Badback - Thanks for clarifying. Each day I discover, more & more, how much I don't know.


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

Badback said:


> On Board Diagnostics is OBD.


No need for a little snark... As I've implied in my previous post...



AEDennis said:


> Actually... it depends on what you're trying to get out of the car...
> 
> Tesla S and X have OBD ports... but (on the S and Roadster AP for sure, not sure about X) the actual diagnostic information and the like is communicated through a Tesla Proprietary cable...
> 
> I'll update bread with pictures. Or you can look at one of my previous posts on MyEV (Model S, Roadster) to see what it looks like, it's basically the port that the MyEV connects to for the actual diag port...


...Tesla isn't really complying with OBD.

Check out the TM-Spy thread on TMC for how people are using the Tesla diag port.

And see these pictures from my post above:

IMG_20150410_113000 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

IMG_20150410_113028 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

IMG_20150410_113053 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr


----------



## Charlie W (Apr 23, 2016)

@Badback. I'm sorry. I wasn't trying to be snarky. I REALLY didn't know what OBD meant. And I guess I was too lazy to look it up. Thanks for saving me the trouble. (I guess I shouldn't have put the emoticon after my post.)


----------



## teslaliving (Apr 2, 2016)

In the US it is still legally required. I use mine (with a hacked cable I made) to power my Dashcam 24x7. I plan on (somehow) doing a similar thing for the 3.


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

teslaliving said:


> In the US it is still legally required. I use mine (with a hacked cable I made) to power my Dashcam 24x7. I plan on (somehow) doing a similar thing for the 3.


Does the OBD port on the S actually do the Diagnostic stuff too, or just power?

The Tesla Serial cable in the middle console seems to be where a lot of actual "CAN BUS-connecting" devices connect to.


----------



## teslaliving (Apr 2, 2016)

AEDennis said:


> Does the OBD port on the S actually do the Diagnostic stuff too, or just power?
> 
> The Tesla Serial cable in the middle console seems to be where a lot of actual "CAN BUS-connecting" devices connect to.


I haven't heard of anyone getting anything but power off the ODB-II in the Model S or X.


----------



## Gilberto Pe-Curto (Oct 20, 2016)

Maybe after some time an hacker can upload some program to remove the limit of 60kwh in a 75kwh baterry pack.
Just like we do in ICE cars to get more power from the car using this port and remapping the ECU.


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

Gilberto Pe-Curto said:


> Maybe after some time an hacker can upload some program to remove the limit of 60kwh in a 75kwh baterry pack.
> Just like we do in ICE cars to get more power from the car using this port and remapping the ECU.


Not exactly the same thing.

Tesla lowered the barrier to entry with SW limited 60s to enable purchasers access to a price point that they can't normally get under the contract that limited them to 60kWh... upgrading to 75kWh requires the purchase. It would be within Tesla's right to defeat any circumvention of such agreements through "hacking"


----------



## Gilberto Pe-Curto (Oct 20, 2016)

I was not really serious about that.
It was more kind of a joke, because I believe Tesla engineering would be smart enough to make a system that does not allow that kind of hacking.


----------



## jim stack (Apr 21, 2016)

teslaliving said:


> I haven't heard of anyone getting anything but power off the ODB-II in the Model S or X.


I get trip data on our 2012 model S 85 using OBDII and FleetCarma

February 28 2018 01:43:20 PM00:07:092.2945809.9845812.310.8195666555.419.2450.950.18332918 %0
February 28 2018 10:28:21 AM00:23:4914.7845795.0945809.984.48111736648.237.2374.560.11181919 %0
February 28 2018 10:18:18 AM00:04:401.2445793.8245795.090.41101747353.61643.50.18234617 %0
February 25 2018 12:18:41 AM00:41:4333.5645760.0145793.829.4911961475048.2767.110.02333 %0
February 24 2018 06:45:47 PM00:55:1836.0245723.7145760.019.92122756160.839.0869.590.087119 %0
February 24 2018 01:57:57 PM00:04:331.345722.3945723.710.4109747355.417.1950.330.1270338 %0
February 24 2018 01:46:38 PM00:03:481.2245721.1545722.390.4757457.219.344.740.16454015 %0
February 23 2018 07:55:05 PM00:15:025.1545715.9545721.151.39125646257.220.5546.60.16191219 %0
February 23 2018 07:32:58 PM00:05:261.2345714.7145715.950.3964645913.5647.850.214717 %0
February 23 2018 06:58:02 PM00:18:035.9845708.6745714.711.6212467645919.8849.710.14171922 %0
February 23 2018 06:54:09 PM00:03:270.745707.9645708.670.23676759


----------



## CoastalCruiser (Sep 29, 2017)

Jack Rickard has a blog to to go with his recent Model 3 videos. In it he is confirming no OBDII:

"We are of course interested in connecting to the vehicle CAN system and beginning our detailed inquiry into its operation. This is proving non-trivial. There is no OBDII connector. The diagnostics connectors of the Model S and Model X are gone. The Tesla Service Center tech assures me they have a new diagnostic system that connects to a small white Sumitomo five pin connector where the OBDII was on the Model S."

http://evtv.me/2018/03/vin-5yj3e1ea0jf005868/


----------



## teslaliving (Apr 2, 2016)

jim stack said:


> I get trip data on our 2012 model S 85 using OBDII and FleetCarma
> 
> February 28 2018 01:43:20 PM00:07:092.2945809.9845812.310.8195666555.419.2450.950.18332918 %0
> February 28 2018 10:28:21 AM00:23:4914.7845795.0945809.984.48111736648.237.2374.560.11181919 %0
> ...


Why not get this and more from the Tesla API for free?


----------

